# Feeling rejected by my therapist



## pbjsamm (Jul 16, 2013)

I really like my therapist as he always motivates and encourages me and allows me to gain deeper insight into my subconscious and how to communicate my feelings more effectively, etc.

I stopped seeing him 2-3 years ago and pretty much told him I was going to try to work on myself on my own and all was fine and good. I just didn't want to spend over and above what I had spent monetary-wise as therapy is expensive.

Anyway, fast forward to recently, I tried to get a slot in my normal time frame of meeting with him in the evening on a weekday and it's like I'm getting the brush off and for some reason, it seems whatever time works for me doesn't work for him, and it feels like he doesn't want to see me anymore.

For instance, when I first tried to schedule, I asked to see him in the evening and was told he didn't have any openings during that time frame the week I had requested the appointment. The scheduler said my therapist would let me know when we could me and he let me know of two evening appointment options the following week or an afternoon appointment that same weekend. I called back the following day after I got his message regarding the two available evening appointments, and chose one. I was then told he didn't have those open, which seemed odd considering only a few business hours had transpired since he'd left me the message noting his evening availability. Feeling rejected, I decided not to schedule. Then the therapist called and mentioned the afternoon weekend appt and I hinted that I had thought he had the two evening openings and he said they had been filled, and I didn't make an issue of it and just scheduled the weekend appt because I really needed to talk to him.

The appt went well and so I scheduled an appt for the following weekend, since he said he didn't have any evening appts. Then I had to cancel bc I realized I had a prior commitment that day. So I go to schedule an appt this upcoming week at the same time as my cancellation and I'm told his schedule hasn't yet been laid out for the week yet, so I call back later and am told he doesn't have evening openings next week or for several wks. I try to schedule it the afternoon next Saturday and am told he only has an opening in the morning. So I just tell them to contact me if any openings arise for an evening appt. I just feel so rejected bc it's like there's a note in my file that says 'do not schedule in the evening.. counter every time she suggests.' It makes me feel like maybe he doesn't want to see me in the evening because I then ruin the evening for him or something. I remember feeling like this a bit when I saw him 2-3 years ago, bc after a while of having evening appts at the same time several wks in a row, he then started telling me the time was no longer available, when I hadn't seen him in a few wks.


----------

